# 2007 26kbrs



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking at buying a new 2007 26KBRS, and just wanted to know a couple of things. First off, I keep reading about some bad tires. Where do I find that info, and should I expect the dealership to swap them out for me if they are on that unit? Second, I'm looking at $18,250 for everything except for tax. That seems like a good price to me, but does anyone have an opinion? Also, does anyone have any suggestions on an extended warranty. My father in law, a full timer says not to bother. What do you think?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I had the sister to that trailer, the 26RS. Never had a problem with the tires, although some people did. You can do a search for tires and you'll problably find that thread.

As far as the warranty goes, I wouldn't bother. Some do, some don't. It's a personal choice.

You'll find all the answers you need right here, so hang around. I'm sure others will chime in.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there and welcome to Outbackers. I have an 07 26KBRS that I bought new from Lakeshore in Michigan last March. Here's a few of my opinions to 
your questions.....

- Where you live directly effects the price you pay because of the additional freight to transport your TT to your area of the country. I assume you
live in Colorado and there would be a fair amount of freight that the dealer pays to have the unit transported from Indiana to Colorado. With that
said, many people including myself paid $16,000 - $17,000 last year for that unit if you live close to Indiana. The 2008 models have been out
for a little while now so buying a 2007 is really last years model and in my opinion you should get a discount for buying the 2007. I would also suggest
looking at the Keystone website to see if they are offering any incentives on last year models (they were around Christmas). I would
also suggest contacting Lakeshore RV and Holman RV (both known for low prices) to get price quotes for the 26KBRS including delivery. I suspect 
they won't be a whole lot cheaper with the freight but you never know and you might get an 08. If nothing else it will help you negotiate with your dealer.

- I have not had any issues with my tires but you can use the search function to look for more info on them. I'm sure others will chime in on this.

- I would skip the warranty IMHO. Many have exclusions for some issues common with trailers and I think they are a lot of money for minimal return.

Good luck and you will really enjoy that trailer!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Under problems, the tire issues are pinned.


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got a new 2007 RKS. Keystone knocked off $ 1000.00 on the 07's. First time TT owner I didn't get the Ext-Warranty.
Like the others said get some prices form the other dealers. This is a good forum. I have learned A Lot.
Good Luck.


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a 2007 26 KBRS from Lakeshore in July for $16,000.........We love it, and they were great to work with!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

LewCat said:


> Just got a new 2007 RKS. Keystone knocked off $ 1000.00 on the 07's. First time TT owner I didn't get the Ext-Warranty.
> Like the others said get some prices form the other dealers. This is a good forum. I have learned A Lot.
> Good Luck.


The only issue that I have in dealing with an out of state seller is that my local dealership will only service their own customers in the summer months. Thye have great CSI ratings, but that must be just for their customers. Has anyone had any experience with something like this? I'm going to end up paying about $1000 more for the 07 from my local dealer, but I get an extra battery and the designer package. We plan on keeping the trailer for a LONG time, so I'm not overly concerned with the resale value. I'm leaning towards just getting it locally.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> Just got a new 2007 RKS. Keystone knocked off $ 1000.00 on the 07's. First time TT owner I didn't get the Ext-Warranty.
> Like the others said get some prices form the other dealers. This is a good forum. I have learned A Lot.
> Good Luck.


The only issue that I have in dealing with an out of state seller is that my local dealership will only service their own customers in the summer months. Thye have great CSI ratings, but that must be just for their customers. Has anyone had any experience with something like this? I'm going to end up paying about $1000 more for the 07 from my local dealer, but I get an extra battery and the designer package. We plan on keeping the trailer for a LONG time, so I'm not overly concerned with the resale value. I'm leaning towards just getting it locally.
[/quote]

If your more comfortable getting it locally, that's fine. It still does not hurt to know what others will charge to use it during negotiations. My local dealer also
said he would put me on the "backburner" for service if I bought elsewhere. I don't like that appoach to sales and bought elsewhere. I had an
air conditioner problem this summer and the "local" dealer took care of it without complaining about where I bought it. I think we as consumers have 
more influence than we think when it comes to being snubed by dealers that are "qualified" Keystone repair centers.

Mark


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

We bought our 26 KBRS 07 from Lakeshore last May. Totally satisfied on all counts. I tried to buy locally but they could not come close to Lakeshore's price. It was also good to walk into a dealer armed with the quote from Lakeshore. We literally spent months talking with dealers in the southeast trying to make a deal. We ended up making the drive Michigan from Daphne Alabama and paid 16K. Marci, Rachel and the gang really made it a satisfying experience.

I have had no problems with our local dealer servicing our Outback. They will end up making more money on that and other equipment purchases anyway.

Best of luck to you. You have already crossed one hurdle and that was choosing an Outback.

Billy



ColoradoChip said:


> I am looking at buying a new 2007 26KBRS, and just wanted to know a couple of things. First off, I keep reading about some bad tires. Where do I find that info, and should I expect the dealership to swap them out for me if they are on that unit? Second, I'm looking at $18,250 for everything except for tax. That seems like a good price to me, but does anyone have an opinion? Also, does anyone have any suggestions on an extended warranty. My father in law, a full timer says not to bother. What do you think?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> I'm going to end up paying about $1000 more for the 07 from my local dealer, but I get an extra battery and the designer package.


Did that dealer say they were including the Designer package in the price like it was an extra because I thought that all Outbacks came loaded, except maybe the LE models, and that the packages (ie: Designer package) were "mandatory" options??

Keystone is still offering the $1000 rebate on new 2007 models until Feb. 28th.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

jetjane said:


> I'm going to end up paying about $1000 more for the 07 from my local dealer, but I get an extra battery and the designer package.


Did that dealer say they were including the Designer package in the price like it was an extra because I thought that all Outbacks came loaded, except maybe the LE models, and that the packages (ie: Designer package) were "mandatory" options??

Keystone is still offering the $1000 rebate on new 2007 models until Feb. 28th.
[/quote]

I ended up getting the local guys to come down another $500, plus, they threw in a second battery, and they are going to store it for me until it warms up a bit. I put the deposit down today, and will probably finalize everything in the next day or two. One other question: the brochure says outside speakers are standard. I didn't see any, and I don't see any on the pics in the brochure either. Are they hidden somewhere? Thanks for the advice, all. I'm looking forward to being part of the community. Maybe we can do a rally in Colorado sometime!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The speakers were added late in 07 models.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ColoradoChip
















to Outbackers! 

Congrats on your 26kbrs!

As far as the outside speakers, they should be plainly visible on the outside. If they're not there, then not sure what to tell ya except maybe call Keystone and ask why. I believe that they began installing outside speakers sometime in 2007...maybe your unit was built before they became standard


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> One other question: the brochure says outside speakers are standard. I didn't see any, and I don't see any on the pics in the brochure either. Are they hidden somewhere?


Mine and others I've seen, are located up high, under the awning. If yours was built prior to Dec 06 or Jan 07, then it may not have any. They just started coming out with them in early 2007, around February I think.


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

We have a 07 KBRS and love it. Tons of room for 3 kids and the wife and me. The only problem we had with it was the tires, If it has Milestar tire on it, ask to get them changed as we went 600 miles and blew a tire and by 1000 miles we has treads separting on 2 tires and a couple of bulges on a tire also. it was a mess, but Keystone put new tires on it no questions asked. Enjoy the trailer. And welcome to Outbackers you'll learn a ton of stuff, the best group on the net


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

jetjane said:


> One other question: the brochure says outside speakers are standard. I didn't see any, and I don't see any on the pics in the brochure either. Are they hidden somewhere?


Mine and others I've seen, are located up high, under the awning. If yours was built prior to Dec 06 or Jan 07, then it may not have any. They just started coming out with them in early 2007, around February I think.
[/quote]

This is correct. probably a late 06 build date. Does is have the diamond aluminum plate on the lower front? They made several changes the first
of January 07 such as the speakers, diamond plate.....

Oh, and congrats on the trailer! Your going to love it. We bought a matress topper for the king which makes it all the more comfortable.

Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, we just picked up the new trailer! It's sitting in from of the house right now. We'll load up all the stuff that we pulled out of the old Coleman pop up, and then, unfortunately, it's off to storage for the next 2-3 months. I got the dealer to agree to replace the Milestar tires next time we're in for service. I couldn't see any cracks, but it's not worth the gamble. I also got them to throw in a second battery. I'm thinking that I'll look fon an inexpensive solar setup because we like to dry camp. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Also, does anyone have any thoughts on covers? The colorado sun can be brutal, and I think that it would be a good idea to cover the TT when not in use for at leat a couple of months. We're so excited! My three year old has already decided on her bunk, and the bunk for her 3 month old brother. Looking forward to being part of the community!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We also moved from a Coleman pop-up to the Outback. You're going to have SOOO much more room and the whole jigsaw puzzle of putting down a pop-up is now behind you.


----------

